# Nebraska 3d Ranges?



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

Are there any 3d Ranges in Nebraska?

I am an Omaha Resident and would love to find a range.
Is there a range where a guy can go and pay a fee and walk the course?

I thought I overheard some talk in a shop here of a range near ashland, Ne.
I would certainly take a nice 30 minute drive to enjoy some 3d.

Or do you have to go to shoots only or join an archery club?
Simply don't have the time for the club option or to per plan shoots.

Any Huskers out there with some good advice?

Thanks very kindly.

phil


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*3D events*

try this for all states www.bowsite.com


----------



## wind in face (Apr 29, 2003)

You could try the Big Indian Archery club, they put on a good shoot.


----------



## 12BBWHNTN (Jan 25, 2007)

*Looking for 3d ranges*

Dont know for sure of any ranges but one idea is join Nebraska bowhunters assoc.-best 25$ dollars you could spend .Banquet is in Kearney Mar.2,3 and 4 hope to see you there:darkbeer:


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Nebraska Archery Ranges Near The Big"o"*

there is a 28 station walk thru range GOLDEN ARROW uses provided by the city of omaha. it is located north of omaha on 84th and pawnee road which is located north of cunningham lake. either take hwy 133 north to hwy 36 and go right {east} to 84th street and then go left{north} to pawnee road then take another left{going west} to the range which is located approx. 1/2 mile and the range is on your right. they have a 60 yard sight in range and the walk thru 28 stations. OR you could go to schramm park north of louisville on hwy 133 they have a walk thru range also. it's not as big as the city of omaha's but a fun place to go and shoot your bows. the range is located west of the park and you have to have a park entry permit to enter it. they sell them at the office. shoot 'em up.


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.ahamo.net/

I'm from the Northeast part of the state. Haven't shot any of the Omaha area shoots but I've heard these guys put on good ones.


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

you can check out big indians web site at the bottom of my post.. then you can click on links for more archery club in the area. hope this helps


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks folks.

The schramm park lead is what I had over heard.
Is there targets set up and you can just shot the course or is it set up for scheduled shoots only?

The golden arrow club I believe only has targets out for scheduled shoots as I understand. If I am wrong, let me know. Joining the club would be more than worth it to go shoot 3d whenever you want.

Thanks again gents.


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

PhilFree i really don't think they leave there 3d targets out.(cost to much money)they are just for the 3d shoots.the practice targets (sound board) are out there all the time.


----------

